# Wichteln 2008



## krauthi (14. Oktober 2008)

das Wichteln 2008 findet am 21 Dezember 2008 im Bootsrestaurant Koeweide statt 
mit dem Betreiber vom Bootsrestaurant ist abgemacht das wir ab 8.00 uhr wieder ein herzhaftes Frühstück bekommen werden (10 € je person ) 

das heißt das alle die dran teil nehmen möchte sich um 8.00 uhr im restaurant einfinden sollten 
einslippen kan ma ja wie bekannt bei van kuyk 
nach dem reichhaltigen frühstück  gehts  dan   wieder raus  auf´s wasser  um dan noch einige stündchen gemeinsam zu  vertikalen 
c&r  steht hier  im vordergrund 

als wichtelgeschenk sollte wieder mal ein schön eingepaktes geschenk im werte so zwischen 8-10 euro sein 


Pflicht ist auch wieder in diesem jahr die besagte NIKOLAUSMÜTZE und ich bitte diesmal wirklich alle sich dran zu halten 


eine woche vor dem termin ist anmeldeschluss da ich dem Jupp vom restaurant die teilnehmeranzahl mitteilen muss 

wer keinen Bootsplatzt für diesen tag hat soll sich bitte an die wenden die sich anmelden mit einem boot und noch PLatzt haben sollten 

gruß Krauthi




gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

teilnehmerliste für´s wichteln

Krauthi + Boot 
litle Pike

Krauthis 7 + Boot
luiz

Maashunter + Boot
Hansi

Jürgen + Boot
Robert

Cusack + Boot
Thomas

ASB Tackle + Boot

Werner + Boot

Henk Thielens + Boot

Looser + Boot
Svitti

The Godfather + Boot
Vater

Otzelo + Boot
Otzelot 3

Perch + Boot
Doctor

Herby + Boot
Bobbertz

Tobias + Boot
Mo Jones ?

Shadxpert + Boot
Chrima

MikeBoot + Boot
Faxe

Majjo 666 + Boot


----------



## majjo 666 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

Bin dieses Jahr dabei !!!
Es wäre schön wenn jemand für mich nen Bootsplatz frei hat !!

Gruß Majjo


----------



## theundertaker (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

Hmmm....schade....am 21. Dez. bin ich leider nicht da....sonst wäre ich bei dir Krauthi mitgefahren ;-) ein anderes Mal dann...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## krauthi (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

die teilnehmerliste  füllt sich tagtäglich


----------



## Luiz (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

Wir bestimmt klasse werden


----------



## krauthi (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

und ob es das wird 
habe soeben die zusage von Henk Thielens bekommen das er auch mit dabei sein wird 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

aktueller stand 29.10.2008

teilnehmerliste für´s wichteln

Krauthi + Boot 
Mo Jones

Krauthis 7 + Boot
luiz

Maashunter + Boot
Hansi

Schnipp Schnapp + Boot
Frau

Thorsten + Boot
Kolege

Hoppe + Boot
Henry

Jürgen + Boot
Jürgen
Robert

Cusack + Boot
Thomas

ASB Tackle + Boot
Wolfgang ,Isy und Levant 

Werner + Boot
Snoekbaars Heinz ?

Henk Thielens + Boot
Aixellent

VG 11 + Boot
Freund

Looser + Boot
Svitti

The Godfather + Boot
Vater

Otzelo + Boot
Otzelot 3

Perch + Boot
Doctor

Herby + Boot
Bobbertz

Tobias + Boot
Andreas

Shadxpert + Boot
Chrima

MikeBoot + Boot
Faxe

Majjo 666 + Boot

Lesmedes + Boot ?
Checco ?


----------



## krauthi (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

bis jetzt 44 Teilnehmer  mit 22 Booten 

noch ein/zwei Teilnehmer  und  wir werden   anmeldeschluss machen müssen da  es sonst  zu eng wird im Bootsrestaurant 

ich werde  genau eine woche vorher beim Jupp die teilnehmeranzahl durchgeben  und dan ist die zusage verbindlich 
das heißt  wer danach absagen sollte   muss dan trotzdem  die unkosten  fürs  frühstück tragen  da  der Jupp   vom Bootsrestaurant  für die gemeldeten  teilnehmer einkaufen geht 

Pflicht ist wie gesagt die Nikolausmütze   
keine pflicht  ist das schmücken  des Bootes   aber  es wäre trotzdem schön  wenn dort  auch  etwas geschmückt wird 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

44 teilnehmer wouw   |bigeyes

na dat wird ein gaudi und alle mit zippelmütze


----------



## krauthi (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

Anmeldeschlusssssssssssss.......

somit ist jetzt fürs Wichteln 2008   Anmeldeschluss  
45 Personen   mit 22 Booten  und alle mit roten Nikolausmützen  (wo bleibt RTL,Sat 1,DMAX usw)

da wir  nicht eben mal 22  Boote  so in sekundenschnelle eingeslippt bekommen  werden ab jetzt keine anmeldungen endgegen genommen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Hecht1967 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

Hallo Leute,

ich finde es toll, dass ihr so ein EVENT veranstaltet. Wir (Hecht1967 und Hotspot) gehen auch viel in Holland angeln (Vertikal mit Boot).
Ihr müsst einfach mal eine Mail an DMAX absetzen, dass habe ich auch mal bei Fish ´n Fun gemacht, so für angeln am Rhein in unserer Region. Wir haben auch eine zusage bekommen aber ich habe es aus Zeitgründen leider nicht weiter verfolgt. Die sind auf jeden Fall immer sehr interessiert an so etwas. Versucht es doch einfach mal, vielleicht kann man euch dann bald im Fernsehn bewundern. Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und gute fänge für diesen Tag.:vik::vik:


----------



## theundertaker (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

Is ja geilo Krauthi.....mailt wirklich mal ans Fernsehen, ich würde den Beitrag auf jeden Fall aufnehmen....

Alle mit roten Mützchen....*vor Lachen vom Stuhl kipp* wie geil is das denn.... XD

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## krauthi (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

ich habe schon einige großen namen angeschrieben und auch die medien aber bis auf ein vieleicht von Auwa T. noch nichts gehört #t

die Nikolausmütze ist Pflicht und wer möchte schmückt auch sein Boot etwas #6
also wundert euch nicht wenn die Holländischen Medien auf einmal über uns berichten


----------



## Der_Monty (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

Hallo liebe Maasplassen-Junkies,

wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Wichteln! Frank, wünsche Dir, dass der Tag wieder ein voller Erfolg wird. Ich habe die Rute an den Nagel gehangen da ich beruflich zum grünem Sport gewechselt bin. Wäre gern öfters dabei gewesen nur leider habe ich keine Zeit dafür gefunden.
An dieser Stelle Dank für Eure freundliche Aufnahme und die geselligen Stunden mit Euch.

Viele Grüße

Marc


----------



## wingi (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

Moin,
macht da auf jeden Fall ein Video von, das mit den Mützen muß ich sehen.

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## krauthi (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*



Der_Monty schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Maasplassen-Junkies,
> 
> wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Wichteln! Frank, wünsche Dir, dass der Tag wieder ein voller Erfolg wird. Ich habe die Rute an den Nagel gehangen da ich beruflich zum grünem Sport gewechselt bin. Wäre gern öfters dabei gewesen nur leider habe ich keine Zeit dafür gefunden.
> An dieser Stelle Dank für Eure freundliche Aufnahme und die geselligen Stunden mit Euch.
> ...


 

hallo Marc
ich/wir DANKEN dir   und wenn du doch mal wieder lust hast einige stündchen am/auf  wasser  zu verbringen 

bist du jederzeit  herzlichst willkommen bei uns 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

kommendes wochenede ist es soweit  und die Elite  wird sich auf´s wasser begeben 

50 Teilnehmer  mit 23 Booten

Krauthi + Boot 
Mo Jones 

Krauthis7 + Boot 
Luiz 

Looser + Boot 
Svitti 

Henk Thielens + Boot 
Aixellent 

Perch + Boot 
Marcel Doc 

Godfather + Boot 
Vater 

Thorsten + Boot 
Kolega 

Schnipp-Schnapp + Boot 
Frau 

Maashunter + Boot 
Hansi 
Ole 

Frank Wichtig + Boot 
Josef 

Hoppe + Boot 
Henry 

Jürgen + Boot 
Jürgen 
Robert 

Otzelot + Boot 
Otzelot 3 

Tobias + Boot 
Andreas 

Herby + Boot 
Bobbertz 

MikeBoot + Boot 
Faxe 

Shadxpert + Boot 
Chrima 

Cusack + Boot 
Thomas 

ASB Tackle + Boot 
Wolfgang ,Isy und Levant 

Werner + Boot 

VG 11 + Boot 
Freund  ??? 

Joachim + Boot 
Majjo 
Checco 

Kunde von Isi + Boot 
Kunde 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## theundertaker (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

Viel Spaß beim Wichteln, auch wenn ich nicht dabei sein kann...


----------



## sditges (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

Wünsche euch ebenso vom gesamten Profishingteam viel fun und frostige Finger 


.... beim nächsten mal simmer dabei !!!!


greeetz didi  :vik:


----------



## krauthi (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

hier schon mal ein kleines gruppenfoto


----------



## krauthi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wichteln 2008*

http://pikepoint.de/nuketools/wi/Wichteln2008.html

gruß Krauthi


----------

